# Anyone find any whites yet???



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I usally dont find any blacks around me (GR area), i start finding whites (or yellows or greys) right about now but with no sun or warmth lately , nothing. Im thinking fri and sat with what they are forecasting, sun and near 70...should really get em popping , Lord knows we have had enough rain!!!

So anyone find any yet??


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

My buddy found one yesterday 2 inch tall grey branch county
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Still skunked in SE michigan, will check my Grand Rapids area spots this weekend. Hopeing saturday night will get um up because it looks like another cool week next week. Last year I was over 100 by now.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Lots of whites popping out in Grand Traverse County already!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

captjimtc said:


> Lots of whites popping out in Grand Traverse County already!


Interesting, I just found my first tiny blacks this past weekend. I haven't even thought of checking my spots for whites yet.


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

captjimtc said:


> Lots of whites popping out in Grand Traverse County already!


 Kind of a peculiar post considering nobody has even mention finding any white's in Michigan yet? Let alone up in TC?
Where the picture of all these whites? 
Maybe Im wrong but something is fishy here!!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

OO7 said:


> Kind of a peculiar post considering nobody has even mention find a white in Michigan yet? Let alone up in TC?
> Where the picture of all these whites?
> Maybe Im wrong but something is fishy here!!


Young black morels are pretty white at times.

[ame]http://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l382/fbrem/morel3.jpg[/ame]


Have read reports of a few greys being found around Jackson
the last couple of days.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

ill go pick some greys tommorow so you all know they are up i know i could get a few but not worth picking them yet.. im going after blacks again all day adventire i think


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

captjimtc said:


> Lots of whites popping out in Grand Traverse County already!





Boardman Brookies said:


> Interesting, I just found my first tiny blacks this past weekend. I haven't even thought of checking my spots for whites yet.


Not only is my sarcasim detector going off, my BS detector is too!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

With all this rain the Blacks are BLOND, some may think they are WHITES but they are NOT!
Ive only found a few that were DARK in coloration most were more of a yellowish.


BD


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Oldgrandman said:


> Not only is my sarcasim detector going off, my BS detector is too!



Exactly!!!!


----------



## ZingKing (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey I have never found a white can some one PLEASE post a pic of one so I know what to look for. Went out today and not a thing. I think maybe to much rain for my area hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Here you go !


----------



## ZingKing (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Jack, I have found them and thought those were the fakies guess i have been letting the real ones go for quite awhile. New to this so it will take me a few times but i will not let them go again.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

YES THERE IS greys up I know it isnt whites but got me curiouse so i went to an early spot and found about 50 very small greys...none worth picking..ill go back in a few days. I'm going tomorow ill try to take a few pics.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Sparky23 said:


> YES THERE IS greys up I know it isnt whites but got me curiouse so i went to an early spot and found about 50 very small greys...none worth picking..ill go back in a few days. I'm going tomorow ill try to take a few pics.


Great news! Was this kalamazoo county then? Hoping they are up in kent county.


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

Those are some pretty Whites there Jack, but was the picture taken this year?
lol whatever the story it really dont matter >>> Any day now Shroom city!!
Good luck TO ALL this YEAR I hope u get a Ton!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Found one small white this morn about the size of my thumb...looked everywhere for another and didnt see anything but beefsteaks.....


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

OO7 said:


> Those are some pretty Whites there Jack, but was the picture taken this year?
> lol whatever the story it really dont matter >>> Any day now Shroom city!!
> Good luck TO ALL this YEAR I hope u get a Ton!


 

No, those were from 2 yrs. ago. I live in Lewiston , went out today and didn't find anything. No Verpas, no Gyromitras, nothing. The snow's only been out of the woods for a week. Only thing starting to grow is Trout Lilies.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

The trout lilies are just now starting over here, same with the blood root. It's been way too cold and wet. Yesterday was only the second day with temps over 50 degrees since last Monday, cool and wet expected today. 

Turkey hunting up here has been something less than stellar due to the weather, I can't imagine there's many mushrooms around.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

No whites around Newago, although I've picked over 450 Blacks in the last few days... Probably 2 Weeks before the whites start
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

